# Need Ideas, Guest Bedroom Bed/Headboard with windows in way



## Rose Duffy

*Guest Bedroom*

From your photo it looks like your room is at least 9 feet wide. If that's the case you could consider putting the bed on the wall opposite the base board heating. Instead of loosing 6-8 inches with a head board consider having a bed canopy hung from the ceiling with velcro, comming down aprox. 10 inches from the ceiling and 10" out from the wall. Add a floor to ceiling fabric panel behind the bed... that takes up less room then a headboard. Use a sheer fabric to create both the canopy and the panel for a light and airy feeling. 

With an 81 inch long bed, that would leave you 2 feet of walking space, just enough to walk around the bed. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## KlintP

Assuming you must put the bed against that window, I would get as low headboard as possible to cover as little of the window as possible. 

I'd also put a high curtain rod over the window with sheer panels or silk panels on either side of the window. And center the bed on the window. The window and panels would almost act like the headboard.


----------



## ColorMyWorld

I like the idea of using a low headboard and really making the windows/curtains act as a headboard. What size bed are you thinking of putting in there?


----------



## ColorMyWorld

Here's an example


----------

